# How do you get into FSU/NYU/UCLA/USC/CHAPMAN UNDERGRADUATE FILM SCHOOL as a transfer?



## Gregory D. Goyins (May 27, 2008)

Hi All,
Perhaps my first post was too lengthy.
How does one go about getting into a TOP undergraduate film school as a transfer?

My GPA is good. 3.6 or so.
Can write: Got sponsored by a local T.V. station and radio station for a local (read: non degree) film school. Should be going to Maine Photographic Workshops this summer in Rockport.
Will Intern: in Oct. with a local house.
Currently: Working on other student's films for free.
Older: WITH A TON OF LIFE EXP.
Will Graduate with an AA: in AUG.

Can someone help?


----------



## linsper23 (May 27, 2008)

Out of your list, I'm only familiar with Chapman since I will be trying to transfer there as well. The average GPA for a transfer is 3.25 for getting into the regular school and a 3.4 for film school. You are actually above the average GPA. That will definitely help you. I believe the others are much more difficult to get into with more things to submit. FSU only accepts around 10 transfers. You can double check on their website to see if I'm correct. I'm not 100% sure. 

Anyways, your GPA is fine for Chapman. If you want to get into those other schools, maybe try to raise it one more point to a 3.7 to be on the safe side. Make sure you have a great portfolio because either USC or NYU(not sure which one) will look at that more carefully than your SAT or ACT score. I know one of them look more into what you have done in regards to film. And one last thing-I heard if you attend the NYU summer film program, it will be easier for you to get into Tisch.


----------



## Have-Not (May 27, 2008)

Everything you listed will help you in applying.

I got into UCLA. They only accept 15 people every year.

For UCLA you have to submit a bunch of written stuff. The info is on their site www.tft.ucla.edu

From all the applicants, I think 800+ people apply every year to the film program, only 30 are chosen for an interview... after this, they decide to choose 15 of those 30.


----------



## yawnface86 (May 28, 2008)

FSU accepts 5 transfers. If people drop or fail out of liberal studies classes freshman year they open more slots or fail out. You can only transfer into the sophomore class so if anybody drops out after that you can't replace their spots.


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (May 28, 2008)

Thanks you guys.

Yawnface,
I shot you a private message through here a couple of days ago did u get it. I'm a PBCC'er. Had a couple of questions for ya.


----------

